# AMD vs. Intel - Kritik



## Defragger (26. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,  

ich möchte hier mal eine Diskussion anstoßen bzw. zum Nachdenken anregen, was die Preispolitik von AMD und Intel anbelangt. Ich bin normalerweise im CB-Forum unterwegs, aber irgendwie habe ich gefallen an diesem Forum und vielen guten, redaktionellen Inhalten der Moderation gefunden. Daher ist das hier mein erster Post. 
Im Grunde geht es darum, dass die Kritik an den CPUs bei beiden Herstellern in den letzten Jahren sehr übertrieben, teils stark einseitig geworden ist und ich denke, dass dies auch ein Grund (nicht der einzige) für die zurückhaltende Produktentwicklung und die hohen Preise ist. 

Ich bin mit AMD groß geworden, die erste CPU an die ich mich erinnern kann war ein AMD Duron 1-Kerner mit einem Ghz Taktfrequenz. Die CPU war gut, irgenwann hat mein Vater die CPU für uns Kinder übertaktet. Dann später kam ein Intel ins Haus, mein erster eigener PC mit einem Core 2 Duo mit 3 Ghz und 2 Kernen. Die Grafikkarte war damals noch von Radeon, war glaube ich eine HD 3850. Die Preise waren aus meiner Sicht damals noch recht ausgewogen, bei den Grafikkarten konnte man für wenig Geld viel bekommen. 

Die Zeit zog ins Land und irgendwann brachte AMD die Bulldozer raus. Ab hier gings abwärts, obwohl ich die Bulldozer gar nicht so schlimm fand. Hier wurde AMD in den Boden gestampft, einfach alles wurde schlechtgeredet. Die Kritik war übertrieben negativ, die positiven Eigenschaften der CPUs wurden kaum beachtet. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt hing AMD hinterher, Intel stellte seine Innovationen größtenteils ein und machte sich nur noch mit 4 Kernern und HT und jedes Jahr 200 Mhz mehr bemerkbar. Ansonsten konnte man 1k-2k für einen HEDT-Prozessor zahlen, der dann 6-8 Kerne hatte. 

Irgendwann hat AMD dann die Zen-Architektur veröffentlicht, seitdem geht es glücklicherweise wieder bergauf - die CPUs sind der Wahnsinn. Intel schaffts immer noch nicht auf 7nm und gurkt weiterhin mit der alten Architektur rum. Die Preise hat Intel zu lange auf einem hohen Level gehalten, nun greift AMD entsprechend die Marktanteile ab. Haben sie sich meiner Ansicht nach auch verdient. 

Kurz vor Release der 10. Generation der i-CPUs hat Intel die Preise seiner 9000er Serie drastisch reduziert, die neue Serie ist ebenfalls wesentlich attraktiver hinsichtlich der Preise. Intel ist immer noch etwas teurer im oberen Mainstream-/HEDT-Segment, allerdings ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so gewaltig wie früher. 

Nun allerdings zum Negativen: 

Schon seit einiger Zeit bemerkt man in den Kommentaren die Aggressivität gegenüber allem, was mit Intel (und auch Nvidia) zu tun hat. Positive Aspekte werden sofort mit negativen ausgeglichen, sodass kein positives Fazit übrig bleiben kann. Es erinnert mich stark an die Bulldozer-Zeit bei AMD. Dass Intel-CPUs für den Normalo ausreichen und es eben Leute gibt, die einem 3600 einen i5 von Intel vorziehen wird nicht akzeptiert. Hier in den Beiträgen von PCGH wird sehr sachlich und fair argumentiert, die Tests sind einwandfrei und man kann sich ein gutes Bild machen. Auch hier im Forum wird nicht zu einseitig argumentiert, das mag ich. 

Keine Frage, der 3600 ist eine super CPU und mein nächster Prozessor wird wahrscheinlich auch einer von AMD. Allerdings ist die Grundstimmung erschütternd, besonders bei mydealz und Co wird das bemerkbar. Dort habe ich Deals gesehen, bei denen man als Threadripper-Interessent niedergemacht wird, weil man sich nicht für die "Gaming"-Ryzens interessiert. Deals bei Ryzen sind autohot wohingegen alles bei Intel schlecht geredet wird. Oft wird so argumentiert, als ob die Käufer nur auf Gaming aus sind und alles andere wird schlecht gemacht. Es bringt keinem etwas, einen 9900K mit einem 3900X zu vergleichen und sich über 5FPS in irgendwelchen Spielen zu streiten. 

Bei Intel wurden früher 800€-CPUs angefeindet, da die Preise zu hoch sind. Heute wird ein 3950X für 810€ in den Himmel gelobt, obwohl er schon in den ersten Minuten ausverkauft war, somit für den Normalbürger nicht erhältlich, sondern nur für OEMs. Die CPU ist extrem gut, keine Frage. Aber dieser übertriebene Hype ist genau das, was damals bei den Bulldozern auch gemacht wurde und zu jahrelangem Stillstand in der CPU-Entwicklung geführt hat. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn AMD seine Preise nun langsam auf das ursprünglich von Intel festgelegte Preisniveau setzen würde. Hoffentlich behält AMD zumindest seine Sockel-Politik. Bei den neuen Threadrippern (neuer Sockel notwendig) gibt es bereits Infos zu den Kosten, der 3970X soll bei 1.999 USD liegen, die Mainboards sollen einen gewaltigen Preisunterschied zur vorherigen Geneartion aufweisen (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Main...oards-deutlich-teurer-als-Vorgaenger-1337897/). 

Letztlich ist es für uns Kunden gut, wenn es einen Wettbewerb gibt. Allerdings ist hierfür eine zu harte Kritik auch nicht zielführend, denn wenn Intel zu stark zurückfällt, dann nimmt AMD die freiwerdende Position ein und die Preise sind wieder auf Intels altem Niveau. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle zum Nachdenken anregen. Die Kritik an Intel ist durchaus berechtigt, allerdings fehlt mir an vielen Stellen das Verständnis für die andere Seite.


----------



## AlphaMale (26. November 2019)

"Tolle Idee" (von jemand, der sich offenbar extra deswegen (?) hier angemeldet hat?).
Willst du hier auch ein Fanboi War initieren?


----------



## alf666 (26. November 2019)

Und wieder ein frustrierter Intel anlänger. 
Anstelle  sich zu freuen das man jetzt für 800€ die mehr Leistung bekommt wie vor 2 Jahren für 3000€.

Zum  i5 vs 3600 ist der Ryzen halt für die meisten die sinnvoller Wahl.
 Oft schon besser Minimum fps, 6 vs 12 Threads besser aufrüst Möglichkeit.
Gibt aber auch gründe für i5 . Auf 5 ghz übertaktet ist der halt bei den max fps deutlich schneller als der Ryzen macht aber auch nur sinn ab einer 2080 auf Full hd, 

Zum neuen  Threadripper der ist zwar etwa 400€ teuer als der Vorgänger zum start, hat aber je nach Anwendung auch bis zu 170% mehr Leistung.
Der vergleich bare  Intel Xeon W-3175X ist deutlich langsammer kostet aber noch 900€ mehr.

Ohne ryzen hätten wir heute einen i9 mit 6 kernen für 800€.


----------



## Defragger (26. November 2019)

@alf666: dein erster Satz verdeutlich das, was ich oben meinte. Ich bin weder Intel- noch AMD-Anhänger. Wieso gleich persönlich werden, wenn es keinen Grund dafür gibt?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (26. November 2019)

Defragger schrieb:


> Nun allerdings zum Negativen:
> 
> Schon seit einiger Zeit bemerkt man in den Kommentaren die Aggressivität gegenüber allem, was mit Intel (und auch Nvidia) zu tun hat. Positive Aspekte werden sofort mit negativen ausgeglichen, sodass kein positives Fazit übrig bleiben kann. Es erinnert mich stark an die Bulldozer-Zeit bei AMD. Dass Intel-CPUs für den Normalo ausreichen und es eben Leute gibt, die einem 3600 einen i5 von Intel vorziehen wird nicht akzeptiert. Hier in den Beiträgen von PCGH wird sehr sachlich und fair argumentiert, die Tests sind einwandfrei und man kann sich ein gutes Bild machen. Auch hier im Forum wird nicht zu einseitig argumentiert, das mag ich.



Naja ich sehe hier die Grundsituation etwas unterschiedlich. Mit der Kritik an Bulldozer kann ich dir zustimmen, das die Anfang sehr überzogen war.
Aber nun heutzutage bei Intel wird ja auf die aktuelle Plattform "gehated" da die seit dem 3770K (nur um einen aus der Serien zu nennen) nur das mindeste gemacht haben.
Von der 3xxx Serie bis zur 7xxx geschah einfach viel zu wenig, mit dem release der ersten Ryzen haben sie dann endlich mal 6 Kerne im Mainstream Bereich gebracht und ein Jahr Später war es aufeinmal doch möglich auch 8 Kerne auf die Plattform zu packen, natürlich lassen sie sich das fürstlich bezahlen.

Es wurde hier wie erwähnt seit Jahren nur das mindeste gemacht um maximalen Profit zu erreichen, nun hat AMD sie halt eingeholt und überall wird meist nur mehr Ryzen empfohlen. Die Aggression gegenüber Intel kommt halt genau davon das sie sich die Faulheit in den letzten Jahren viel zu gut bezahlen lassen hat.
Natürlich sind jetzt auch einige darüber schadenfroh das Intel nun zurückliegt.
Das beste für uns Kunden wäre natürlich das Intel in den nächsten beiden Jahren wieder aufschließen kann und sich für uns ein Preiskampf ergibt.


----------



## BojackHorseman (26. November 2019)

Stellen wir die Argumentation mal auf den Kopf.

Ein 9900K nuckelt deutlich mehr Saft aus der Steckdose als ein 3700X. Intel-Freunde: „Das muss so sein, der hat ja auch einen höheren Takt!“

Der neue Threadripper zerstört Core X bis auf den Kern, sogar so sehr, dass Intel schon vorher den Preis halbiert. Intel-Freunde: „Das ist unfair, der 3970X ist ja doppelt so teuer!“ Obwohl Intel ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 2.000 Euro aufgerufen hätte, bevor sie die ersten engineering sample in die Hand bekamen.

Mir ist das absolut Latte. Ich hatte jetzt fast neun Jahre einen 2500K und bin mit dem 3700X sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube eher die Intelianer kommen nicht damit klar, dass all die Phantasterei von „Intels Schublade“ und schnellem Konter sich als Unsinn herausgestellt haben. Es ist vielleicht der Schock, dass AMD in den letzten drei Jahren mehr für die Entwicklung auf dem Desktop-Markt getan hat, als Intel in zehn Jahren unangefochtener Herrschaft zuvor.


----------



## Defragger (26. November 2019)

@Morgoth: danke für den sachlichen Beitrag.  
Sehe ich genauso, wenn Intel die nächsten beiden Jahre investiert, Preise anpasst und wieder aufholt, dann haben wir Kunden auch was davon.


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Ein 9900K *nuckelt deutlich mehr Saft* aus der Steckdose als ein 3700X. Intel-Freunde: „Das muss so sein, der hat ja auch einen höheren Takt!“


Die Leistungsaufnahme ist von der Last abhängig und nicht vom Takt alleine.

Ich kann die 5000 MHz auch in Idle laufen lassen und komme auch nur auf etwa 30 Watt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In einem Test mit dem Heaven Benchmark der nicht alle Kerne stark auslastet komme ich auf nur 38 Watt. Es lagen kurz 100 Watt an als das Programm gestartet wurde und die Last dazu höher ausfiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem neuen Spiel "Call of Duty Modern Warfare" komme ich auf 67 Watt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Schnitt wird der 9900K auch bis 100 Watt innerhalb von Spielen bleiben.

Kommt daher immer ganz auf die Anwendungen mit an und das kann sich bei jedem ändern. Denn Anwendungen wie z.B. das bearbeiten von Videos fällt bei mir um die 140 Watt aus und solche Programme nutze ich kaum bis gar nicht. Anders sieht es aus wenn jemand solche Anwendungen ständig am laufen hat.

Theoretisch kann er natürlich auch die 200 Watt übersteigen, aber bisher sind es bei mir nur Stresstest oder irgendwelche Benchmark gewesen die solch eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme verursachen.

Natürlich ist der AMD noch sparsamer, aber mit dem Intel ist es auch nicht so übertrieben hoch wie oft behauptet wird. Die Leistungsaufnahme hat natürlich auch was mit der Lastspannung zu tun und um so höher diese für ein bestimmten Takt ausfallen muss um so höher fällt auch die Leistungsaufnahme aus.


----------



## SaPass (26. November 2019)

Das schwierige an der AMD vs Intel Thematik ist, dass es für beide Seiten gute Argumente gibt und es daher schwierig ist, einen Konsens zu erreichen. Das artet häufig in geflame und einem Fanboy-Krieg aus. Es gibt auch keine richtige Antwort.

AMD hat sich mit den Ryzen-Prozessoren zurück in den Markt gekämpft und zieht nun auch bei der Spieleleistung ungefähr gleich. Bis vor ein paar Jahren führte kein Weg an Intel vorbei. Und Intel war sich dessen sehr wohl bewusst. So konnten die mehr oder weniger gleichen oder minimal verbesserten Prozessoren für einen hohen Preis an den Mann gebracht werden. Wirtschaftliche wäre es dumm, keinen Profit daraus zu schlagen, dass man den Markt beherrscht. Prozessoren wie der i7 3770k waren ein hervorragendes Stück Technik und konnten viele Jahre genutzt werden. Manche verwenden ihn noch heute. 
Nun könnte heute argumentiert werden, dass Intel für das Ausnutzen der marktbeherrschenden Stellung bestraft werden sollte, in dem AMD bevorzugt gekauft wird. Mir missfällt an dieser Stelle, dass AMD bald in der Position sein wird, in der Intel vor ein paar Jahren war, und die Preise ordentlich anziehen kann, da sie keine große Konkurrenz mehr zu befürchten haben. Gut gefällt mir, dass AMD wieder Leben in den Prozessorenmarkt gebracht hat.


----------

